# Different between the White varieties?



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I know that a PEW is a pink eyed white but whats the difference between a BEW, and BEC, or a white Ivory? Is the cream just a little more softer in color??


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Ivory is a satin coated white
Bone is a dilution not a full albino so looks like an off white, bone x bone can give you bone, beige and pew
Cream is unstandardised over here in the uk i think as im not familiar with it but from finnmouse it appears to be similar to bone but from a different genetic background.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cream is standardised here; what Finnmouse calls bone, we call cream  For varieties standardised in the UK, refer to the NMC breed standards: http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/breeds.php

NMC Standards:

PEW = albino (c/c).

Ivory = satin PEW (c/c sa/sa).

Black Eyed Cream = one albino gene, one extreme dilute gene (a/a c/ce. A/* c/ce is a streaky looking cream and not show quality), these are the colour of double cream rather than clotted cream. Breeding two creams together gives you PEW, BEC, and stone. Stone is not standardised in the UK but is standardised in most other countries as beige.

Black Eyed White = a marked mouse (eg black eyed broken or variegated) with no markings on the body, just the black eyes. These are shown as selfs because they are all one solid colour, but because these are marked mice their type is not generally good enough to allow them to compete with PEW and BEC.

Some American clubs use our NMC standards or very similar, other use different ones. In at least one American club, ivory is what we call black eyed cream and our ivory satin is known as a pink eyed white satin. In the countries and clubs which use bone or ivory to describe a/a c/ce, cream is a red or fawn with the chinchilla dilution (Ay/* cch/cch or Ay/* cch/cch p/p).

It's complicated! I would recommend learning the breed standards most relevant to you but using the gene letters as I have above when talking about your varieties internationally so everyone knows which version of cream of whatever you are talking about


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay thank you! So my RY mouse had a littler of eleven, with a hairless PEW, and there put comes were seven PEWs, Four broken RY's?? And the last baby looks like an off white, he has black eyes so I just though maybe he is a BEW, because he is under marked. Or is he a cream??


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, still learning on the pale stuff. As they say every day is a learning day, I was half way there


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm starting to lean towards BEC, he definitely is not white.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

RY + any c-dilute combination other than c/c, ch/ch, or c/ch would give you a black-eyed off-white. Since you've also got PEWs in the litter, I'd guess he's c/c*, where the * is e or ch.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay thank you he def. is not a true white lol


----------

